# body power expo pics



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

post you pics guys!!!

I couldn't go so i'd love to see some pics


----------



## James21 (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## mm2009 (May 10, 2009)

I really wanted to go aswell 

Was it a success or a flop ?


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

wo dorian looks really small! no disrepect to the man as he's a legend but can't help but be astounded by the change in his size


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

siovrhyl said:


> wo dorian looks really small! no disrepect to the man as he's a legend but can't help but be astounded by the change in his size


Why? he has retired and does training for pleasure now why would he want to stay big his 6 sandow trophies is all the proof he needs to show he is the man....

i have a few pics from the Extreme stand which i will post up later


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

yeah i understand paul it was just shocking as I've only seen pics from his competitive days


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> Why? he has retired and does training for pleasure now why would he want to stay big his 6 sandow trophies is all the proof he needs to show he is the man....
> 
> i have a few pics from the Extreme stand which i will post up later


I think his proof is in having his own brand of supplements tbh! Who would want to carry all that weight for ever cant be good for ya, this reminds me of a thread i wanted to start, about your bodies organs keeping up with your muscles! Who's got a good answer?


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

today was soooooooooooooo much better than yesterday.

Positives were Kai Greene and what a genuinely great, genuinely friendly guy he is and same went for phil heath

On the other hand mariusz sat shaking his head at all of the strongmen whilst they were competing and couldnt be ****d to walk around for everyone to meet him, although he signed autographs at the end. But when you get paid £12000 i think you should be a little bit more approachable to the crowd. I mean full respect to phil heath, and flex lewis who spent all day talking to people and signing stuff and taking photos, and also to Kai Greene for just being so ace!!

I thought Atlas had lovely hair i might get some


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

****ing hell miles you're a unit mate!


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> ****ing hell miles you're a unit mate!


Agreed, are u tall miles or is kai greene extremly small? I'll say one thing his middle finger looks freakishly long:lol:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> ****ing hell miles you're a unit mate!


2nd that. LOL @ dwarfing phil heath.


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

didnt feel it walking around with some of the guys there but cheers its nice to hear, Im bout 6 1 thought but dunno bout dwarfing phil heath ill try that in my dreams tonight


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

Great pics mate, agree with others you look huge!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

miles2345 said:


> didnt feel it walking around with some of the guys there but cheers its nice to hear, Im bout 6 1 thought but dunno bout dwarfing phil heath ill try that in my dreams tonight


Obv it'd be a different story on stage, but what with him shrinking down for off season and you having a wider frame than him, you obv look bigger. Doesn't mean you're a better bodybuilder, but you look bigger


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

cheers, i was fully aware he is ever so slightly better than I am or ever will be hahahah  he is so compact but hehas got such amazing long fat muscle bellies but his legs sat down werent a patch on Kai


----------



## Warstu (Oct 14, 2007)

miles2345 said:


> today was soooooooooooooo much better than yesterday.
> 
> Positives were Kai Greene and what a genuinely great, genuinely friendly guy he is and same went for phil heath
> 
> ...


hey dude I seen you but didnt know it was am going to upload my pictures tomorrow


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

I agree with Miles the Sunday was loads better than Saturday

Much better atmosphere, loads more 'going on' and shed loads of people

Kai Greene was awesome will post up vid ASAP


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

miles2345 said:


> didnt feel it walking around with some of the guys there but cheers its nice to hear, Im bout 6 1 thought but dunno bout dwarfing phil heath ill try that in my dreams tonight


What do you weight mate? Quite interested as you're about the same height as me


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

18 stone 10lbs mate


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

anyone get any pics of mariusz or the strongman comp?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

me and big mark felix










Carly looking ace 










I took loads more so will post em up later


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Posted some pics on Dutch Scotts thread.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

some more


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Quality pics. Wish I was there now


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

yeah me too!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Phil Heath was cool. I pushed infront of the long que to get a photo with him, some stupid bird who was working for Met-rx was saying there's a que so I said "well im here now" gave her my camera as if to say fcuk off and got her to take a pic 

Phil was cool about it as I made out I was innocent like I didnt know there was a que in the first place


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

cheeky b****rd lol


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Well looking at the que I thought sod that 

The que for Marius was barriered so couldnt jump that one lol


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

what was mariusz like did you get to chat to him?


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

siovrhyl said:


> what was mariusz like did you get to chat to him?


Yeah spoke to him briefly in Polish. My bird helped me out a bit as she's from there. Nice guy but looked fed up having people pestering him every 5mins. There were loads of Poles there.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Ollie B said:


> Yeah spoke to him briefly in Polish. My bird helped me out a bit as she's from there. Nice guy but looked fed up having people pestering him every 5mins. There were loads of Poles there.


What did he expect at an expo.

Cannot believe Kai Greene's legs


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Dagman72 said:


> What did he expect at an expo.
> 
> Cannot believe Kai Greene's legs


I didnt see Kai as I was not there saturday :confused1:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Ollie B said:


> Yeah spoke to him briefly in Polish. My bird helped me out a bit as she's from there. Nice guy but looked fed up having people pestering him every 5mins. There were loads of Poles there.


From that he sounds like a bit of an a55..

If I had people pestering me like they did him i'd be lapping it up!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Goose said:


> From that he sounds like a bit of an a55..
> 
> If I had people pestering me like they did him i'd be lapping it up!


Nah he's not an ass, he looked tired to be honest. I guess he was just hungry. I become an ass when the hunger kicks in lol


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

Ollie B said:


> Yeah spoke to him briefly in Polish. My bird helped me out a bit as she's from there. Nice guy but looked fed up having people pestering him every 5mins. There were loads of Poles there.


What u say to im?!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Ollie B said:


> Nah he's not an ass, he looked tired to be honest. I guess he was just hungry. I become an ass when the hunger kicks in lol


Yeah very true, I for one should know.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

heavyweight said:


> What u say to im?!


Hello Marius, nice to meet you. Can I have a autograph please? My girlfriend is from Poland and she would like one aswell. I would appreciate it.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Goose said:


> Yeah very true, I for one should know.


lol


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Ollie B said:


> Nah he's not an ass, he looked tired to be honest. I guess he was just hungry. I become an ass when the hunger kicks in lol


Hungry! I met him before he went out into the public (special privelages and all that!) and he was just finishing 3 meals!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Ex-SRD said:


> Hungry! I met him before he went out into the public (special privelages and all that!) and he was just finishing 3 meals!


3 meals!! LOL

Saw you James at the MT stand. Darren looks immense


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Kezz said:


> me and big mark felix


Fcuking forearms on the man!!! mg:


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Ollie B said:


> 3 meals!! LOL
> 
> Saw you James at the MT stand. Darren looks immense


Should have introd yourself mate


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Ex-SRD said:


> Should have introd yourself mate


Im a bit shy :innocent:

There's always next time....


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

We went on the saturday - looks like the sunday was far better! lol

highlight for me saturday tho was havign a chat with mike bisping 

was still good tho - got a few pics ill post up later. Next to mark felix i look like a child! hahaha


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Anybody get any pics of Big Stu Core and Lewis Breed?

GHS


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

was a fantastic day and great to meet to many amazing people :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

Ollie B said:


> Hello Marius, nice to meet you. Can I have a autograph please? My girlfriend is from Poland and she would like one aswell. I would appreciate it.


O right


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

carly said:


> was a fantastic day and great to meet to many amazing people :thumb: :thumb :


Thanks for the pics Carly. Looking great :thumbup1:


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

carly said:


> was a fantastic day and great to meet to many amazing people :thumb: :thumb :


Have to say You look good enough to eat in the picture with Ollie B, yum yum

*gets his cianti and frying pan at the ready

:tongue:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

richardrahl said:


> Fcuking forearms on the man!!! mg:


cheers mate, LOL


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah some pics of stu core would be cool.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Kezz said:


> cheers mate, LOL


No worries, bud! :lol:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Hamster said:


> Was you not there on Saturday!!!
> 
> I asked at the stall were you were and some guy looked at me like i had just landed from outer space :laugh:


 He probably mis understood you..


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

carly said:


> was a fantastic day and great to meet to many amazing people :thumb: :thumb :


Thanks for what you did for MT, Carly. That shoot with Daz was one of the best things for our stand all weekend

We'll sort out more!


----------



## Warstu (Oct 14, 2007)

Heres few pics , It was good day on sunday I thought rich and flex talk was intresting also phil health and daz answers were intresting but tho the strongman lacked it

Dunno what going on with my face in first pic lol

and yeh I do train


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Could you make the pics a little larger, please...? :whistling:


----------



## Warstu (Oct 14, 2007)

richardrahl said:


> Could you make the pics a little larger, please...? :whistling:


sorry didnt know they were big cant seem to resize them grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Glad to see there's one of me.  Please make it less blurred


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

appreciate any pics of lewis breed and stu core


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

Great day out!

Spoke to Paul george and his lovely wife, Thanks for taking time to chat with me, what a nice guy and a character:thumb:.

Big Thanks to James Llewellin to for spending some time with me, (looking forwad in working with you:thumbup1

Managed to get one pic of Kai , could not get through the crowd..


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

musclefox said:


> Great day out!
> 
> Spoke to Paul george and his lovely wife, Thanks for taking time to chat with me, what a nice guy and a character:thumb:.
> 
> ...


Twas a pleaure meeting you!!!!! And yup Paul is definitely a chracter LMFAO!!!!!!

Great pics Mr Vid:thumb:


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

A few of mine.




























*The wonderful Hamster.* xx


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

PRL said:


> A few of mine.


Whos that gay on the right? Nice guns Pete!


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

JW could you not of gotten a tighter top? Seems abit baggy mate :whistling: .


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

PRL said:


> A few of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fab pix Pete!! :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

carly said:


> Fab pix Pete!! :thumb: :thumb :


I'll get mine with you one day Carly....... as soon as you stop avoiding me. lol


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks guys great pics gutted i didn't go oh well there's always next year


----------

